# Back Strain



## misterdelgado (Sep 9, 2008)

After 29 years without injuries, I received my first one. It sucks getting old!. I have been swimming since then (my favorite exercise) but need to start running again. Im a avid crossfitter and miss my WOD's dearly. Need to start doing Army style situps again but scared to start doing the exercise that put me in this predicament in the first place? Where to start?


----------



## Muppet (Sep 9, 2008)

Mister: I read your intro. I wish you luck but you need to be extremelly carefull ( as you know ) regarding back injuries. I mildlly injured my back a few years back ( no pun ) and every once a while it bothers me. I work as a medic on the street and after a 24 hour tour I am hurting. I am not a professional trainer so I don't know where to start regarding which exercises to do but I would say to maybe get some good physical therapy with an approved therapist. They should guide you in the right direction. Good luck.

Firemedic.


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 9, 2008)

This is the wrong place to be asking for help with an injury.

The right place is at your docs.

You're a medic - you know this - but then again, you're a medic - the ABSOLUTE worst patients in the universe!  

LL


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Sep 9, 2008)

LibraryLady said:


> The right place is at your docs.LL



DOUBLE ditto.  OR second best, corner one of the phys therapists at the hospital.  But bet they tell you the same.  Get your Doc to send you for a PT consult.


----------

